# Portage Lake Questions ?



## bassangler24 (Apr 1, 2007)

I will be making my 1st trip to Portage Lake and just wanted some general information about this lake. What is the HP rating of the lake,I hear that it is idle only?? I ask this because I have 2 bass boats 1 with a 25hp and another with a 200hp. What would be the better boat to take?
Can you reach all the lakes from one ramp put in location? 
What is the average depth of the lake?
What is the clarity of the water on an average day?
What is the main cover on the lake?
What is the average size of the bass?
Can anyone tell me what the water temp is as of today or this week?
What is the name or location of the best ramp to put in at?

Thanks a bunch, and I am looking foward to giving this lake a try?

John B.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

It's no wake for the most part. There are 2 speed zones with restrictions on Turkeyfoot and another one on East Reservoir. It's patroled by the Sheriff and they will stop you for wake, so be careful. 

All the lakes can be reached from the ramps except for Long, North and Nimisila. Depths vary, but it goes from 2'-60'. Lakes are pretty clear, with alot of weeds until they start to control the weeds then you have to look for weed beds, but there are plenty to be found. Bass populations are pretty good, plenty of 5+ lb fish to be caught. 1-3lb being the average size fish though. Old State Park and New state park are both good ramps to put in at. I've been hearing the water temps are in the upper 40's to low 50's.

Good Luck


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Great report. That should get him started.


----------



## AkronBass (Mar 17, 2007)

other then weeds, there are a couple docks you can fish too.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

that about sums it up


----------



## bassangler24 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys I appreciate it.
So which should I bring,my small 25 hp or the Ranger??


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Whatever you feel more comfortable in. People fish out there in 12' jon boats or 20ft Bass boats. If you want to go fast for a few minutes take the Bass boat.


----------

